

How Well Do You Understand Design? - saurabh
http://www.andyrutledge.com/design-test.php

======
herdrick

        Q:  The most powerful and communicative shape in art and design is the:
        A:  triangle.
    

It's the triangle, huh? Just... the triangle. Really?

Much of this quiz has the attitude of the overconfident journeyman. I'd rather
listen to a master. (I'm not knowledgeable enough to criticize, but if I do
maybe I'll get a little education from those here who know better. So please
set me straight on triangle theory.)

~~~
george_morgan
"Overconfident journeyman" sums up a lot of the web design bloggers. There is
a nice quote about the difference between "men who understand everything and
appreciate nothing", which seems relevant here in the sense the author appears
to understand 'art' but not fully appreciate it's nuances, shown by his very
rote-style.

------
aarongough
And for all the understanding the author has of design, none of it stops his
website feeling lopsided and cramped.

I really think that interface design and user experience design are very
different animals than plain 'ole graphic design. None of them are more
important than the others, but they should definitely all be considered
together...

~~~
SlyShy
Not to mention the homepage of his website doesn't render correctly for me on
Chrome with a 1024px wide screen.

~~~
jk4930
Ah, Chrome becomes the new Opera for people who love to whine around that they
are an ignored minority even with using Windows while they are unable to
install Linux to become a real minority. Drama queen reloaded. :)

~~~
SlyShy
Cute, except that it doesn't render correctly in Firefox either. And I'm using
Chrome on Linux. ;)

------
bayareaguy
I find design sites like this more readable in Opera's "User Mode".

------
JohnnyBrown
What is affordance?

~~~
aarongough
From Wikipedia:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Affordance>

It's always worthwhile doing a little research...

~~~
memetichazard
The wikipedia definition is a bit abstruce. One of the links in the external
links section has a much better definition, and is more relevant to usability
rather than being the more general definition:
<http://www.usabilityfirst.com/glossary/term_66.txl>

------
windsurfer
Love how a "design" quiz requires JavaScript, but doesn't let the user know.

